# Pour sortir en mer, il faut qu'il fasse beau



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Pour sortir en mer, il faut qu'il fasse beau.*

Il mio tentativo: Per uscire in mare, è necessario che faccia bello.


----------



## federicoft

BenVitale said:


> Il mio tentativo: Per uscire in mare, è necessario che faccia bello.



Perfetto.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie federicoft.

Posso anche dire: ...., deve fare bello?


----------



## stella_maris_74

BenVitale said:


> Posso anche dire: ...., deve fare bello?



Non è sbagliato, ma suona strano. Però puoi dire: "... deve essere/fare bel tempo".


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ciao Dani,

Al modo congiuntivo: ..., è necessario che faccia bello. 
Al modo indicativo: deve fare bello

Perché suona strano nel modo indicativo?


----------



## stella_maris_74

E' la frase "deve fare bello" che suona strana. Non è scorretta, ripeto.
Solo che un madrelingua probabilmente direbbe "deve essere/fare bel tempo".


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ah, bon ... capisco adesso.

Grazie Dani.


----------

